# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Lidhja dial-up me Internetin shkpëtutet vazhdimisht

## inter_forever

Pershendetje  miq !
Po  pati  mundesi  te  me  ndihmoje  ndokush  per  te  zgjidh  nje  problem.
Nje  shoku  im  ne  Shqiperi   per  nje  kohe  te  gjate  kish  nje 
PC  ne  shtepi  por  nuk  lidhej  ne  internet. Pasi  i  vendosi  nje  MODEM  u  perpoq  te  futej  ne internet. Pasi  futej  ne  internet  per  disa  minuta ,  I  SHKEPUTEJ  LINJA  !!! Me  aq  sa  di  duhet  te  jete  virusi  BLASTER  , qe  doli  ne  vere, ai  qe ja  shkakton  kete  gje...
Ai  shoku  punon  me  WINDOWS  XP HOME  EDITION , ka  vendos  edhe  NORTON  ANTIVIRUS 2003...
Pyetjet  :
A  eshte  virusi  Blaster ?
Kam  lexuar  tek  tema  qe  me    shut-a   mund  te  mos  shkeputet  linja,  derisa  te  vendosesh  ate  skedarin  kunder  ketij  virusi...
A  mund  tia  nis  une  me  e-mail  SKEDARET  qe  duhen  per  tu  mbrojt  nga  BLASTERI  ?????   Them  ta  bej  kete  per  tia  lehtesuar  punen...pra  ai  vetem  te  beje   shut-a  e  me  pas  te  instaloj  skedaret  apo  file  qe  i  nis  une  ..A  eshte  e  mundur  kjo ????
( keto file do  ti  marri  nga  ndonje  PC  tjeter  qe  lidhet  ne  internet  normalisht  dhe me pas ti  instaloj  ne  kompjuterin  e  tij )
Ju  faleminderit !

----------


## benseven11

Shkeputje nga interneti apo shutdown fikje e kompjuterit
per Blasterin ?me ka ndodhur blasteri ne kompjuter ne gusht qe 2 oret e para sa doli ne qarkullim
per ta fiksuar si problem nqs eshte blaster sipas shenjave
qe jep kompjuteri lexo kete faqe
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/tr...s/msblaster.asp
ke ketu edhe nje post per shenjat e blasterit
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22219

----------


## inter_forever

O  shoku  dhe  une  kam  qene  i  paqarte  ne  kete  drejtim !
Ai  me  thote  qe  shkeputet  interneti  dhe  jo  fikje  apo  shutdown   i  kompjuterit ...mendova  se   mos  eshte blasteri...
nuk  e  di  ...
faleminderit

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Po sidoqofte lexoje temen e ai te kerkoj per blaster se dem nuk i ben. Te mos harroje qe ta beje System Restore Off kur kerkon per virus, sepse viruset zakonisht futen ne Regjister (Registry) dhe aty Anti-viruset nuk kane akces. Ata ndoshta mund ta gjejne, po jo edhe ta heqin.

Pasi ta kete bere System Restore Off dhe pasi ta kete skanuar kompjuterin, nese nuk gjen ndonje virus, atehere problemi qendron tjeter kund. Thuaji shokut qe te nej Update Anti-virusin, me freskimet e fundit qe ofron Symantec, sepse shume gjera zgjidhen ne kete menyre.

----------


## benseven11

nqs ka shkeputje nga interneti
duhet te beje nje ndryshim ne outlook express
duke klikuar te tools/options aty  te shikoje
ku thote "check for new email mesages every"
kutia e vogel anash e minutave duhet ndryshuar
nga 30 minuta psh ne 3 minuta>Kjo do e mbaje serverin
gjithe kohes duke kontrolluar per emaila te rinj
dhe lidhja me internetin do ruhet me gjate
Mund te jete problem me modemin.Duhet pare tek
modem settings ne kontroll panel per shpejtesine qe ka
ti ndryshohet shpejtesia  dhe shikohet se sa zgjat lidhja me
internetin.Mund te jete problem edhe i linjave

----------


## inter_forever

Jeni  njesha  qe  te  dy ! 
benseven11  do  i  pershkruaj  gjithcka  qe  me  the  ne  e-mail   e  do  tia  nis ...(ska  gje  me  te  keqe  se  kur  nuk  lidhesh  dot  ne  internet, ai  i  lexon  ne  shkolle e-mailet   qe  po  i  nis)
AsgjeSikurDielli  ! Mire  e  ke  ti  vlla   nje  kontroll  me  anti-virusin  ai  duhet  tia  beje ,,,por  lidhur  me System restore off  
nuk  di  si  tia  shpjegoj  se  dhe  une  italisht  kam  gjithcka  s'marr  vesh  nga  anglishtja...
Une  per  vete  kam  si  ai  Norton Antivirus Proifessional Edition ..  kur  bej  nje  skanim..klikoj  tek  scansione  intero  sistema,,,ndersa  per  updaten do  ti  them ..shpresoj  qe  linja  mos  ti  shkeputet per  aq  kohe sa  ben  downlimin..
edhe  nje  here  faleminderit..

----------


## edspace

Inter, si fillim blaster shperndahet nga interneti dhe ky personi qe nuk e kishte kompjuterin ne internet nuk kishte se qysh ta merrte virusin. 

Se dyti virusi ka si qellim kryesor perhapjen sa me te madhe dhe nuk i leverdis te shkeputet nga interneti. Shumica e viruseve duan te lidhen ne internet dhe jo te shkeputen. Po te ishte blaster do kishte edhe efektet e tjera qe ka permendur Beni.

Se treti shkeputja e internetit eshte e zakonshme sidomos ne shqiperi qe lidhjet jane te dobeta dhe njerezit nuk kane njohuri te mjaftueshme mbi kompjuterat. Nqs nuk eshte problem i kompanise qe ofron internetin, ka mundesi qe te jete konfigurim i vete kompjuterit per tu shkeputur pas nje kohe te caktuar. Mbase intervalet e shkeputjes jane gjithnje te njejte? Mbase shkeputet kur ai nuk eshte duke perdorur miun ose tastieren per nje kohe te caktuar (10-20min)? Mbase shkeputja ndodh vetem me nje program te caktuar? Mbase personi eshte duke degjuar lajmet ose muzike me real player dhe keqkupton ndalesat normale te real player si nderprerje te internetit? Ka me shume mundesi qe te jete per faj te personit, sesa per faj te virusit. Per nje person qe sapo u fut ne internet duhet te mesoje te hape emailin dhe te ruaj virusin ne kompjuter ne menyre qe te infektohet.

----------


## inter_forever

Te  kuptova  !  Fole  shume  qarte !
Une u  nisa  nga  eksperienca  ime  qe  mendova  se  do  kish  BLASTERIN.. sepse une  e  kisha  blere  PC  ketu  ne  itali  qe  ne  janar  2003  ,  por  nuk  kisha  vene  telefonin  ne  shpi. Pasi  e  vendosa  telefonin, bera  abonim  ADSL   ne  shtator 2003 ,  ne  minutat  e  para  qe  u  futa  ne  internet   filloi  PC  te  me  bente  
countdown ,  deri  sa  bente  restart...ngaqe  se  kisha  idene  fare  fillova  me  telefonu   sherbimin  ADSL , se  mendoja  qe  ma  kishin  ata  fajin...vetem  nje  pergjegjes  firmash  kompjuterash  
me  ane  te  telefonit  me  shpjegoi  gjithcka ..ai  fliste  ne  tel  e  une  veproja...
kurse  ai  shoku  nuk  ka  hyre  asnjehere  ne  internet...pc  nuk  ka  bere  asnje  downlim..pra  ai  sa  futet  ne  internet  disa  minuta  ,  pastaj  shkeputet...
ato  qe  kishe  shkruar  me  lart  ndoshta  mund  te  jene  shkaqet  ,  se  eshte  nje  pc  qe  nuk  eshte  perdor  asnjehere 
e  konfigurimet  ndoshta  nuk  jane  ne  rregull..
ja  kalofsh  bukur  mik !
faleminderit

----------


## benseven11

Nqs kompjuteri i tij nuk ka brenda te instaluar Patch per blasterin
dhe ka mundesi te mos kete pasi kompjuteri s ka pas lidhje interneti me pare dhe nuk eshte  perdorur,atehere gjeja e pare i duhet ti beje menjehere update antivirusin  tja kape antivirusi
blasterin.Mbase mund te jete edhe lenja per 10-20 minuta
pa punuar e tastjeres dhe miut,kompjuteri kalon ne gjendje
power saving,monitori fiket vete,serveri monitorizon dhe shkeput lidhjen
Mund te kete linja te keqia rrjeti,zhurma ne linja,ose mund te jete problem bandwidth:serveri ka shume ngarkese ne nje pjese te dites
ka shume abonente te lidhur me internet nderkohe futen abonente te tjere qe kerkojne te lidhjen  dhe nuk e perballon 
dot ngarkesen per pasoje disa i shkeput (shpejtesia e transmetimit arrin nivele qesharake 5-7kb/sek)disa i lidh
Po meqe ka modem te ri, konfigurimi korrekt i modemit eshte shume i rendesishem duhet te shikoje programin e driverit te modemit te ri nqs e ka blere modemin me disk ose te shikoje te kontroll paneli per modemin

----------


## Sy_Zz|Uu

Kam nje problem me kompiuterin i cili eshte ky.........I kam bere lidhjen me internet dhe deri dje punonte normal ndersa qe dje ne mbremje me ka paraqitur kete problem...nuk lidhet me internetin nderkoh qe kur une i bej ''Repair'' tek <<Network Connections>> ateher lidhet me internetin por nuk zgjat shume dhe sa hap vetem 2-3 faqe interneti shkeputet prap dhe nuk e njef linjen, nderkohe qe linja e internetit eshte shume ne rregull, dhe me 100% besoj se e kqa fajin Pc por cfare ka ate nuk arrij dot ta gjej!!!!????Nqs dikush ka njohuri mbi kete problem do t'iu lutesha te me ndihmonit sado pak, do t'ia u dija per nder :shkelje syri:  flm.

----------


## Cimo

> Kam nje problem me kompiuterin i cili eshte ky.........I kam bere lidhjen me internet dhe deri dje punonte normal ndersa qe dje ne mbremje me ka paraqitur kete problem...nuk lidhet me internetin nderkoh qe kur une i bej ''Repair'' tek <<Network Connections>> ateher lidhet me internetin por nuk zgjat shume dhe sa hap vetem 2-3 faqe interneti shkeputet prap dhe nuk e njef linjen, nderkohe qe linja e internetit eshte shume ne rregull, dhe me 100% besoj se e kqa fajin Pc por cfare ka ate nuk arrij dot ta gjej!!!!????Nqs dikush ka njohuri mbi kete problem do t'iu lutesha te me ndihmonit sado pak, do t'ia u dija per nder flm.



Trego ne cilin shtet gjendesh dhe cfar lidhje interneti ke ?

----------


## Sy_Zz|Uu

ne shqiperi ndodhem lal dhe lidhjen e internetit e kam me kabell telefoni dhe jo me anten, nqs ishte pytja qe bere mesa kuptova.
cfare mund te ket a mund te me thuash dicka te lutem nqs mundesh patjeter?

----------


## i fundit

shko tek run dhe beji nje ping -t ( ip e ISP)dhe nese nuk ka link atehere  une mendoj qe ti besh dhe njere nga fillimi nje konfigurim te internetit.start,control panel,network connetcions,create new connection. dhe ndiqi pikan deri ne fund.
ose nese e mban mend ip shikoje se mos te ka #

----------


## Cimo

> ne shqiperi ndodhem lal dhe lidhjen e internetit e kam me kabell telefoni dhe jo me anten, nqs ishte pytja qe bere mesa kuptova.
> cfare mund te ket a mund te me thuash dicka te lutem nqs mundesh patjeter?


Une e kisha fjalen nese gjendesh ne Maqedoni ketu ka numer operatori dhe te ndihmon nese ke problem me rrjetin .Keshtu qe me shume sdi.

----------


## Sy_Zz|Uu

ok lal flm gjithashtu flm dhe ty i_fundit per mundimin qe moret rrespektet e mia.
Po dikush tjeter a mund te me thot dicka perreth ketij problemi ?PLZ se me ka cmendur  :i ngrysur:

----------


## i fundit

nga cili ISp e mer kete linje?
ok shume shkurt eshte te tel nr e ISP.
dhe te japin udhezieme dhe ata.

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Ne cfare menyre lidhesh me internetin? Dmth me modem dhe telefon apo me lan?

----------


## Sy_Zz|Uu

linjen e kam te terheqme nepermjet telefonit ginododfather pastaj kalon ne modem dhe pastaj nga aty shperndahet me  ''hab'' dmth lan.kompiuterat e tjer punojn me rregull nuk e kan kete problem vetem kryesori  :i ngrysur:  :i ngrysur:

----------


## dardani8

> Kam nje problem me kompiuterin i cili eshte ky.........I kam bere lidhjen me internet dhe deri dje punonte normal ndersa qe dje ne mbremje me ka paraqitur kete problem...nuk lidhet me internetin nderkoh qe kur une i bej ''Repair'' tek <<Network Connections>> ateher lidhet me internetin por nuk zgjat shume dhe sa hap vetem 2-3 faqe interneti shkeputet prap dhe nuk e njef linjen, nderkohe qe linja e internetit eshte shume ne rregull, dhe me 100% besoj se e kqa fajin Pc por cfare ka ate nuk arrij dot ta gjej!!!!????Nqs dikush ka njohuri mbi kete problem do t'iu lutesha te me ndihmonit sado pak, do t'ia u dija per nder flm.


une te kisha keshilluar ta besh nje scan pc sate me antivir dhe antispyware sa per tu siguruar se nuk ke marre ndonje virus.

dhe na trego kur te bejsh kerkesen per tu lidhur me isp qfare lajmi te jep kur nuk ben lidhjen.

ti the se kjo pc eshte e lidhur ne lan dhe se eshte pc kryesore e ato pc tjera nuk kane probleme te ketij lloji.
ketu nuk e kam te qarte se si e ke realizuar ti lidhjen ne lan.
ajo pc qe nuk te punon ty eshte si proxy dhe nga ajo ke ber ndarjen nepermjet te hubit ne pc tjera apo si spjegona kete pune pak.

se kjo gje mua me duket sikur ki probleme me ip ti.
shko  ne  [start > run] shkruaj komandën:
cmd ipconfig /all > c:\IP.txt

dhe ne c do te krijohet nje txt skedare dhe na e sillne forum te shofim se qka thot aty.
e me pastaj ndoshta e kemi me te lehte edhe te ndihmojme.

shnet

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Kur ti shkeputesh nga interneti, te shfaqet ndonje mesazh?

----------

